# Steam tip replacement



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all,

So I've had my silvia almost a month now and I'm having a small issue with the steaming side of things. The milk is heating too quick and the window for stretching is so short I'm not getting the best foam that I think I could do and as I drink caps I like lots of foam. I've got the milk very cold and if I open the steam tap just a little I can surf the surface of the milk longer and create more foam but then I don't have much time to texture and aren't getting the best foam. Was thinking of replacing the tip and trying a 2 hole tip, possibly with smaller diameter holes to see if that works any better. My silvia is a v3 and I know some of the previous versions had a 3 hole tip. Has anyone ever worked with one of these and if so would you share you thoughts please. I know the silvias boiler is small so the steaming isn't going to be out of this world but just looking to try and make things a little better.

Thanks

Ross


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Less holes with a smaller diameter is the way to go. I use a 4 hole tip but the holes are very small and it works a treat. Most standard tips have quite large holes. You'll find it a piece of cake if you buy a two hole tip. Microfoam is easy with the right tip.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Check with HasBean or CoffeeHit to see if they are stocking those parts

I too have used the 4 hole (very small) and it was pretty good.

The 3 hole version (on the older model) used to work a treat. Cannot comment on compatibility between wands though


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would probably stick with the 1 hole tip. My Gaggia Factory came with a 3 hole tip, but I DIYed a 1 hole one and have found steaming much easier. You could see if you can source a one hole tip with a smaller hole perhaps?

I'm not the most experienced person in the world, but I think to get great microfoam you need decent steam power. Having less power might slow the process down a bit but the side effect might be that you find it harder to get the milk really churned up in the pitcher.


----------

